# How hard is Ditchling?



## Chris.IOW (19 Jul 2011)

Hi, I'm doing a sportive in a few weeks time which includes Ditchling Beacon. I've been hearing horror stories about how difficult it is, however these have mainly come from London to Brightoners who were not really prepared for it.

So how hard is it for us more prepared cyclists? What sort of gradients does it have and for how long.

I'm not averse to steep or long hills, just like to know what I need to prepare for.

Thanks.


----------



## Number14 (19 Jul 2011)

Light blue touch paper at arms length and stand back ......

It's long, it's relatively steep but doable if you get into granny gear and are happy to grind away. There's no real sight of the end which makes it a bit demoralising.

Wait for the next dozen or so who say it's a pig.

Some of the undulations on the IOW are as difficult although they're significantly shorter.


----------



## dodgy (19 Jul 2011)

Ditchling is often talked about because it features in the London Brighton ride, a ride with a strong representation from novices (which is good). These novices complete said climb then go on to regale their friends of its brutality.

It's approximately a Cat 4 climb, which is not that hard. But for a novice it's a good challenge.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2011)

For the 'more prepared', it's nothing to be afraid of, but nothing to feel overconfident about either- not one to attack unless you're a _really_ strong climber. It's considerably nastier than Blackgang or Freshwater Bay (from either direction). It's more like several of your least favourite climbs on the IOW put together...The gradients aren't that bad in themselves, but they are quite relentless and a bit tricksy. There are one or two flat bits, but there are others that seem flat should you stop for a breather, but you then find aren't when you try and kick off again (found that out the hard way the first FNRttC I did). Moral of the story: keep going. I always make a point of stopping for a break and a snack at the greenhouses at the bottom. If you're OK with eating and drinking on the move (I'm not) then going straight up is certainly doable- just make sure you're fuelled properly either way. I'd recommend dropping onto your smaller/smallest chainring as soon as it starts ramping up, and keeping the pace fairly steady (KOTM types naturally excepted). If you have a compact or triple, you should be fine- 34x23 was fine for me on this May's FNRttC, I needed the 25 tooth sprocket on Saturday morning, in somewhat adverse weather..!

Oh yes: keep an eye for the 'horses' sign. That's on the home stretch.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jul 2011)

I would guess (from my one ride up this weekend) that it's mainly about 6-7%, rising to 10% maybe even possibly 12% in a few short places. It's not exactly Hardknott Pass but it's a decent hill.

Wikipedia says: -



> The road then commences its steep ascent, rising from 90 metres above sea level to the summit at 248 metres in just over 1.6 kilometres (one mile), and sweeping from side to side and around a number of sharp bends across the northern slope of the hill.



Simon Osborne from the Indy described it as "about the same gradient as Mt Ventoux but 14 times shorter


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2011)

if you are a relatively fit cyclist no problem. Just throw it into a low gear and spin up... as Stu said, attack it too hard and it will bite back.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jul 2011)

I've tried to a total of six times in my life, the last four times in the last year. I'm old and not fit. It probably didn't help that the last few attempts were in the early morning after riding for 55 miles or so. One day I will do it. I believe that the Beacon itself is only about 1.5 km long and rises about 150 metres. The hard bit , psychologically, is the fact that there are quite tight bends on the way up and every new corner brings another daunting view. I think that a lot of the problem is within one's mind rather than legs.

It didn't seem that way last Saturday morning BTW


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I would guess (from my one ride up this weekend) that it's mainly about 6-7%, rising to 10% maybe even possibly 12% in a few short places. It's not exactly Hardknott Pass but it's a decent hill.
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> ...


Those figures make it near enough a 10% average gradient so if most of it is 6-7% then there must be some stretches way over 10%.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jul 2011)

Steeper than I thought then


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2011)

I've done it over 20 odd times since 1983 on L2B rides. First time up as a novice a few times on 42 x 32, then the most on a 73" fixed, nowadays on 30 x 25. I've failed a few times, once or twice due to fitness, once due to crowds. But mostly I found a line through the walkers.
Last Saturday morning on the FNRttC was my first encounter with this oft ridden hill without all the zillions of L2B'ers so I was very curious to see how it felt ....and I have to say, it is a pretty reasonable climb, but pretty easy too, select a decent low gear and relax, (had the weather not been so shocking I was gonna ride down and do it again).
As others have said though, it undulates which breaks rhythmns and it's difficult to figure where the top is unless you're familiar, having said that it's a pretty interesting climb because of that variation. Later on Saturday I was climbing Reigate hill which may or may not be as steep or as long, but it's a chuffin' boring grind. 

Ventoux is another matter, I got nearly half way before the 100F heat got me. Averaged 40mph on the 22km descent though!.


----------



## brockers (19 Jul 2011)

Perfectly doable if you take it easy. And absolutely nothing to be scared of. But then I weigh 9 1/2 stone


----------



## marinyork (19 Jul 2011)

Ditchling is a bit weird. It is only a medium sized hill, so nothing special whatsoever, however it does have some quite nice bends on it, so I would rate it as a slightly tough medium sized hill. It is bend 3 and the penultimate bend that are much nicer and steeper - 18% or so round the bends and then comes down not for very long mind?. It has a few gaps in the trees which is also nice, but probably too many trees further down the climb.

As for sportives, I have no idea about them, maybe it would make it pretty hard.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jul 2011)

it's got little sharp rises that go to about 18%, but most of it is around 7%. If it's closed to cars you can keep an even tempo by weaving across the steep bits. 

Last Friday's ride was probably close to the 40th anniversary of my first ride up the Beacon. One of these days it's going to beat me unless wimp out and go ten speed and put a 23 on the back. However...... now that Susie has conquered it, the Dellzeqq family honour is safe!

Going down it is fantastic.


----------



## iZaP (20 Jul 2011)

A person has died while climbing it, thats how hard


----------



## srw (20 Jul 2011)

Let's put it this way. We got up it on a steel touring tandem, without stopping, and without a breather at the bottom. Both of us are carrying more than we might. If you fail on a sportive on a blingy bit of feather-light carbon you might want to feel embarrassed.


(I think it's perfectly acceptable to fail if you're mortal and not on a sportive, incidentally - and the most awkward thing about the route on both my attempts was the motorised traffic. It's very impatient - with some reason. I can't help thinking that a one-way system for cars would be useful.)


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jul 2011)

iZaP said:


> A person has died while climbing it, thats how hard


several


----------



## PpPete (20 Jul 2011)

Only did it for the first time on Saturday morning.

I didn't think it that overall it was as hard as those climbs on the Isle of Wight referred to above, although they tend to be steady gradient whereas Ditchling has a lot of variation. 

Then again I did the IOW round on the tandem with junior stoker, whereas Ditchling was done on the solo Galaxy which has "The Winch[sup]TM[/sup]" gear: 26x30

Didn't think any of Ditchling got as high as 18% though.


----------



## Chris.IOW (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks everyone. I feel a lot more comfortable about it now.

I guess the overriding message is, it's not to be feared but not to be underestimated either. 

I'm pretty comfortable on the hills although maybe not quite king of the mountains standard, so will keep doing what I'm doing and start looking forward to the challenge rather than worrying!

Thanks again.


----------



## yello (20 Jul 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> I guess the overriding message is, it's not to be feared but not to be underestimated either.



I think that's a fair message to take.

Ime, it's a challenge without being anything you'd vow never to do again. I was a bit in awe the first time I did it. I changed to the granny ring (triple) and didn't go hard at it. Kept as steady and constant as I could. Once crested, part of me did think 'was that it?"... but that was due to me being a little afraid of it to begin with. 

I've done it maybe 5 or 6 times since, and now I class it as 'hard but not that hard'! By I still took it steadily!


----------



## MacB (20 Jul 2011)

if you ride regularly it's not that tough, 1 mile of pain in whatever gear/gears suits, if you're not so fit then walking is always an option, I've done both.

Ditchling is fairly sheltered throw in wind and rain on the IOW and some of the hills there become far harder. In fact the run into Brighton after the Beacon can be made tougher by the weather.


----------



## MacB (20 Jul 2011)

1470251 said:


> That is uncanny. It is almost as though you were there on Saturday morning.



 I was delighted not to make it, but I well remember the last time it was rough when I did it, and that wasn't as rough as Saturday


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2011)

iZaP said:


> A person has died while climbing it, thats how hard


People have died asleep in bed and that isn't hard!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (20 Jul 2011)

The answer is of course subjective to the rider. 

For riders with a good record of hill climbs, it would not be a problem. In my view, Ditchling is vastly over rated in terms difficulty but is probably hard by the standards of the few hills in the South East of England, by novice cyclists or poor climbers. 

I am now located in the Midlands and by comparison, Ditchling is okay but nothing to write home about. To Welsh, Scottish, North and South West of England riders, Ditchling would only register as a blip. 

Saying that, it does give good relief to the monotony of undulations and gives a sense of fun.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2011)

srw said:


> Let's put it this way. We got up it on a steel touring tandem, without stopping, and without a breather at the bottom.


And with some style! IMHO, a superb feat.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2011)

I like it [looks round nervously for signs of the padded van arriving]. The approach road is a drag but the climb proper has something very gratifying about it. The sheltering effect from the South winds means that there are times when a perfect stillness cossets you up the hill, despite having spent the rest of the ride buffetted and battered. The consolation for the false hope of a summit on every bend is that you get tantalising glimpses of the view. And the view from the top - especially when it's warm and there's a morning mist below! Shame about Ditchling drivers, who are arguably the most po-faced miserabilists on the planet. Cheer the f**k up, FFS!

I'm surprised to find that any of it is as steep as 18%. Having only done it once on a mtb years ago (before I discovered the FNRttC), I wildly overestimated it when I came back to it with a more sensible bike. I actually put a triple on my commuter/tourer/workhorse for the occasion. I didn't need the granny ring, but it has come in handy for other things since. Having tested the water with plenty of fall-back gears I'm more than happy with a 39/25 for it, unladen on the road bike. I think FF advised Susie well when he got her out of the saddle for the steeper bits - greet the variation in gradient with a corresponding variation in technique, and iron it out nicely. I suspect that the awe with which it is regarded has more than a little bit to do with people who have been defeated once judging the climb by their experience of pushing a bike up. Staying on isn't heroics - it's the easier option. Especially for those of us with the mincier sort of cleat. Having said that, I think it deserves its set-piece finale status in the context of the London to Brighton narrative, looming ahead impressively between you and your destination. And it makes a perfect landmark achievement for climbing-newbies or anyone setting themselves a personal goal. Long live the Ditchling Mystique!


----------



## marinyork (20 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> *I like it* [looks round nervously for signs of the padded van arriving]. The approach road is a drag but the climb proper has something very gratifying about it. The sheltering effect from the South winds means that there are times when a perfect stillness cossets you up the hill, despite having spent the rest of the ride buffetted and battered. The consolation for the false hope of a summit on every bend is that you get tantalising glimpses of the view. And the view from the top - especially when it's warm and there's a morning mist below! Shame about Ditchling drivers, who are arguably the most po-faced miserabilists on the planet. Cheer the f**k up, FFS!
> 
> I'm surprised to find that any of it is as steep as 18%.



 Can you get a few built between London and Whitstable? The view is very good. 

It isn't steep for very long, it ramps up.


----------



## funnymummy (20 Jul 2011)

..............it's a bitch!


----------



## srw (20 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> I like it [...]. The consolation for the false hope of a summit on every bend is that you get tantalising glimpses of the view. [...]
> 
> I wildly overestimated it when I came back to it with a more sensible bike. [...] I actually put a triple on my commuter/tourer/workhorse for the occasion. I didn't need the granny ring



You know, you can really go off people.

(Actually, she's right about the view. It brought tears to my eyes the first time I did it. And the lead-in _is_ a horrible drag.)


----------



## RedRider (20 Jul 2011)

How does Ditchling compare with nearby Devil's Dyke?


----------



## yello (20 Jul 2011)

I fancy having a go at it on my fixed (63"). The riding I do around here would have prepared me well. I realise it'd be next to nothing for some but I'd find it a challenge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2011)

theclaud - I like your description of riding Ditchling, it feels like an alpine climb in miniture!

My other bit of advice to Susie was to fit some lower gearing. Now I know this might cause a storm of outrage among some, but she really had to put enormous physical (not to mention mental) effort into hauling over the steeper bits which puts huge stresses on the body (I was a tad concerned she might be overdoing it). However the overweight chatting next to her with the dodgy heart made it with much less stress and strain to himself. I think that's worth bearing in mind and it's why I don't do it on the 73" or 39 x25 anymore, parts of my body would explode with the strain.
There's a machismo about gearing and hills, but I figure getting-up 'em in the saddle by virtue of granny gear is far better than pushing a bike up the hill with 'hard-man's' gearing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2011)

srw said:


> You know, you can really go off people.
> 
> (Actually, she's right about the view. It brought tears to my eyes the first time I did it. And the lead-in _is_ a horrible drag.)


Call me strange, but I quite like the lead in ....
But the view IS spectacular and all the better with an Ice-cream in hand (or in my old days a large Old-Holborn).


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> How does Ditchling compare with nearby Devil's Dyke?


in one respect, very well. Cars do 60mph on Devil's Dyke. 

Devil's Dyke is a completely different thing - a straightish modern road that has a consistent grade. The Beacon is an hold horse and cart track, and has sharpish turns, and also platforms where they used to rest the horses by putting wooden chocks behind the wheels. It's the short, sharp rises before the platforms that make it the bastard that it is. They might be no more than ten or twelve yards long, and go up about six feet, but they call upon you to get out of the saddle, and if you're not a practiced climber then you'll find that difficult.

What Ditchling does give you is a view. On a misty morning it is one of cycling's great moments. Scroll down to the Brighton and Martlets pages on the link below and you'll get some idea.........


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> My other bit of advice to Susie was to fit some lower gearing. .


she finds anything lower than the 34x25 she's got very difficult to use......


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> she finds anything lower than the 34x25 she's got very difficult to use......


I can understand that, preferring naturally to stomp a bigger gear, I used to be the same, but have adapted through necessity... I still grind the granny though at a low rpm, I still can't spin it.


----------



## PK99 (21 Jul 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> Hi, I'm doing a sportive in a few weeks time which includes Ditchling Beacon. I've been hearing horror stories about how difficult it is, however these have mainly come from London to Brightoners who were not really prepared for it.
> 
> So how hard is it for us more prepared cyclists? What sort of gradients does it have and for how long.
> 
> ...



Don't think of it as one hill, it is 7 little hills with low incline rest bits in between, don't be tempted to speed over the easy bits, take advantage of the "rest".

The low incline bits used to be flat platforms on which horses rested, they were graded when when motor traffic came along. 

Without the L2B walking hoards it is relatively straightforward for most regular cyclists if treated with a modicum of respect


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> The Beacon is an hold horse and cart track, and has sharpish turns, and also platforms where they used to rest the horses by putting wooden chocks behind the wheels.



Thanks - Never thought about that, I've learned something already today and it's only 0930!


----------



## Chris.IOW (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> The Beacon is an hold horse and cart track, and has sharpish turns, and also platforms where they used to rest the horses by putting wooden chocks behind the wheels



That's really interesting to know, thank you. I shall think of that as I spin my way up!

Are the chocks still there just in case I need a rest!!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks - Never thought about that, I've learned something already today and it's only 0930!



Horse and cart..? that's why you blended in so well, Kev! 

I am but an old shire horse, and I can plod my way up it - so it's not that bad. I find I can go faster when there's a bin full of Prosecco awaiting assessment.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Horse and cart..? that's why you blended in so well, Kev!
> 
> I am but an old shire horse, and I can plod my way up it - so it's not that bad. I find I can go faster when there's a bin full of Prosecco awaiting assessment.



Hear hear, I'm gonna look-out for the Chocs on the way up as well next time, hope there's a choice of plain vs. milk ....


----------



## Wednesday (21 Jul 2011)

The first time I ever went along that road (just a couple of weeks ago) I was going down, knowing I'd be going up it in a few hours. It seemed to go on and on, and I passed several people pushing bikes less than half-way up. That was pretty daunting. Going up was fine though (as an inexperienced but light cyclist with about 10kg less bike than I'd been used to). I wasn't bothered about speed, which turned out to be about 4-5mph, I was just happy I stayed in the saddle all the way up. Everyone at the party I'd been at was impressed that I was going that way to get home, though .


----------



## Fnaar (21 Jul 2011)

I've not done an FNRttC, but there's a youtube vid here of Ditchling: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIuqsH2XkFo

I also watched a L2B ride up it, but the hardest thing would seem to be finding a way through the walkers


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2011)

Fnaar said:


> I've not done an FNRttC, but there's a youtube vid here of Ditchling: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SIuqsH2XkFo
> I also watched a L2B ride up it, but the hardest thing would seem to be finding a way through the walkers



That's from the forums very own Benborp


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2011)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Ditchling is okay but nothing to write home about. To Welsh, Scottish, North and South West of England riders, Ditchling would only register as a blip.



We call them speed bumps !


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> That's from the forums very own Benborp


indeed - and it's a pretty speedy ascent. As for comparisons with other parts of the country - it's a bigger climb than Berriedale, which is the toughest ascent on LEJoG and it's way tougher than anything we came across in the West Pennines going from Bury to Blackburn. It's not as tough as Winnats, which has a rise of 180 as opposed to 130 metres, but it's certainly not a great deal easier. So, by UK standards, pimple it is not.


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> in one respect, very well. Cars do 60mph on Devil's Dyke.
> 
> Devil's Dyke is a completely different thing - a straightish modern road that has a consistent grade. The Beacon is an hold horse and cart track, and has sharpish turns, and also platforms where they used to rest the horses by putting wooden chocks behind the wheels. It's the short, sharp rises before the platforms that make it the bastard that it is. They might be no more than ten or twelve yards long, and go up about six feet, but they call upon you to get out of the saddle, and if you're not a practiced climber then you'll find that difficult.
> 
> What Ditchling does give you is a view. On a misty morning it is one of cycling's great moments. Scroll down to the Brighton and Martlets pages on the link below and you'll get some idea.........



Cheers for that, I wrestled my 8-speed hub gear up Devil's Dyke earlier this year but the Beacon sounds and looks (some gorgeous pics on your link) more romantic.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> Cheers for that, I wrestled my 8-speed hub gear up Devil's Dyke earlier this year but the Beacon sounds and looks (some gorgeous pics on your link) more romantic.


to be fair - if you go up Devil's Dyke but turn right for the golf course (this is a dangerous right turn!) then you get great views over Brighton, and toward the Weald - but, no, nothing as wonderful as the views from the Beacon.


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> indeed - and it's a pretty speedy ascent. As for comparisons with other parts of the country - it's a bigger climb than Berriedale, which is the toughest ascent on LEJoG and it's way tougher than anything we came across in the West Pennines going from Bury to Blackburn. It's not as tough as Winnats, which has a rise of 180 as opposed to 130 metres, but it's certainly not a great deal easier. So, by UK standards, pimple it is not.



The standard 'peak district' hill is about 600ft. There are so many hills of around 500ft (ascent) in the north of England it's hard to name them. The question is how steep they are. I have a medium sized hill (the same as the beacon) on the way back from town. People either avoid them and go the long way round at a much lower gradient or do them from time to time. As the beacon has some nice bends and is a lot higher than some of the surrounding countryside you get a better view. Now the Beacon is harder than making my way back from town a particular route, but there's not that much in it it is after all the same hill classification. Some people might even prefer the steep stuff, I can think of several long hills that drive people a bit nuts.

Actually I think I'd probably compare the beacon to 3 hills in very close succession when I'd just started cycling and use to come back off some long rides and it was right at the end after 40 or 50 miles .


----------



## Chris.IOW (21 Jul 2011)

Fnaar said:


> I've not done an FNRttC, but there's a youtube vid here of Ditchling: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SIuqsH2XkFo
> I also watched a L2B ride up it, but the hardest thing would seem to be finding a way through the walkers




I've watched a couple of videos and it didn't look too bad, but then Alp D'Huez doesn't look too bad when I'm sat on my Sofa watching the Tour Du France so I always take video evidence with a pince of salt!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Jul 2011)

It beat me all ends up on my first attempt back in May (walked from 2/3 the way up but stopped a lot), but then I'm carrying about 6 stone too many and am still pretty unfit, despite doing longish length rides for over a year now (I was starting from a really really low level and have improved vastly since Whitstable last August).

But, I can see how it would be completely doable once I've got to where I want to be in terms of fitness, as you're going up the notable ramps are pretty short and a standing burst is definitely the way to go...... just have to confirm that with my #shitelegs.


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> I've watched a couple of videos and it didn't look too bad, but then Alp D'Huez doesn't look too bad when I'm sat on my Sofa watching the Tour Du France so I always take video evidence with a pince of salt!



Just find your nearest standard 500ft hill and do 4 reps of it in one go? I can't see why someone hugely faster than me (and quite a few other people) who does sportives would worry about it.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2011)

It's a nice hill in a part of the country where there is nothing of comparable quality. The curves are very pleasing and the summit comes suddenly. Fascinating to hear about the cart-horse platforms, but I'm also surprised that there are any bits of 18% - I must have had momentum when I hit them.

The views are superb, on the way up as well as at the top. 

I thought I'd try to get up it in 39x28 last weekend but it wasn't comfortable on the last bit (I like to keep my cadence close to normal ranges when climbing) so I flipped into the small ring towards the end. 

A friend who watched the Tour peloton go over it a couple of years ago said they hardly seemed to slow down for it.

Rimas made it look easy when he passed me on the early stages of it at 20mph+ and a cadence of about 100.


Des makes it look comfortable on fixed. I'd like to try that next time. I think it would be easier than some of the sharp climbs in the North Downs (that I had to walk up a couple of weeks ago...)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2011)

I think it looks a very nice climb, one more suited to me than the steep b*st*rds I climb round here. 

We have lots of nasty climbs in this area which would make DB seem fairly benign. Just look at the OS map ...






If you want a tough little English climb to compare DB to, take a look at the one on the centre left of that map. It starts in Church Lane but a lot of people refer to the higher part as 'Mytholm Steeps'. 

The steepest part is 1:4 or 25% for about 100 metres. The first part of the climb from the church to the top of the 25% section rises about 125 m in 700 m so it _averages_ about 18%. It slackens off above that to 10% for about another 650 m; that actually feels easy after what has gone before!

I've posted this link many times before but here it is again - a Slideshow showing the climb from Church Lane to Mytholm Steeps and on towards Blackshaw Head. 

*NB* I loaded the photos in the wrong order - click the Pause button (bottom left), scroll to the last picture in the slideshow, click on it, click Options (top right) and check the Play Backwards box, then click the Play button (bottom left).

The climb is so hard that you can see an elderly pedestrian vomiting over a wall from the strain of his walk!  (Photo number 9 of the sequence.)


----------



## perplexed (21 Jul 2011)

I was just wondering how DB compares to the climb up to surprise view from Hathersage, or the one from Baslow up to Owler Bar just outside Sheffield?

Come to that, how about the climb up East Bank Road in Sheffield itself?


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2011)

perplexed said:


> I was just wondering how DB compares to the climb up to surprise view from Hathersage, or the one from Baslow up to Owler Bar just outside Sheffield?
> 
> Come to that, how about the climb up East Bank Road in Sheffield itself?



See above .

Surprise view is not quite as big and not as steep. Baslow hill is a different hill classification to the beacon, it isn't that steep though.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (21 Jul 2011)

1470279 said:


> The AMEX Community Stadium for instance.



+1 Superb isn't it?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Rimas made it look easy when he passed me on the early stages of it at 20mph+ and a cadence of about 100.


but he is not as mortal men.....



frank9755 said:


> Des makes it look comfortable on fixed.


but Des makes anything look comfortable, because he has that easy Hugo Koblet charm. It's a little galling to be asked 'why can't you be more like Des - he looks so stylish' all the time, but I'm sublimating my resentment in to jersey design.......



frank9755 said:


> I think it would be easier than some of the sharp climbs in the North Downs (that I had to walk up a couple of weeks ago...)


White Downs is steeper, but do-able. Friday Street is just wrong - I've never made it up that sucker.


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Jul 2011)

So what are the actual figures? How long does the hill go for?


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> So what are the actual figures? How long does the hill go for?



What I'd call the hill is 0.90miles ±0.05 miles.From the middle of the village is 1.8 miles. From Nye Lane is about 1.25 miles.


----------



## Russell Allen (21 Jul 2011)

After taking a fully loaded tourer with 25kg of kit over the top of dartmoor to near bodmin, (crockernwell, chagford, postbrige, two bridges, princetown, tavistock, gunnislake, cardinham, st mabyn) 130km with 2800m of climbing, I think Ditchling beacon looks like a breeze on an unloaded racer. It all depends on how well prepared you are and what you are used to. In all honesty I was totally blown to pieces by the day detailed above, but I did make it, and it has totally recalibrated what I now consider possible. 

Get in a comfortable gear and winch yourself up

Russell


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

So what are we learning here:-

Rimas - not human
Des - more stylish than Dell  

I'd throw in Mikee as well if he was still around, him and Des together on fixed was always an impressive sight.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2011)

ZimZum too.....

Hold on a sec... Mac.. have you conquered Ditchling... under your own steam like?


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> ZimZum too.....
> 
> Hold on a sec... Mac.. have you conquered Ditchling... under your own steam like?



more than once, I've only had one total fail and one where, just as I was cresting the top, some twat decided it would be fun to give me a push so that I couldn't have claimed to have succeeded.

Don't suppose you know anyone that would be twattish enough to do such a thing?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> more than once, I've only had one total fail and one where, just as I was cresting the top, some twat decided it would be fun to give me a push so that I couldn't have claimed to have succeeded.
> 
> Don't suppose you know anyone that would be twattish enough to do such a thing?



I have no idea who you are talking about Al..


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2011)

You did all right around Strines, MacB.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2011)

It can't be that bad, I made it!


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

1470299 said:


> Why didn't you just roll back down and do it again?


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

marinyork said:


> You did all right around Strines, MacB.



size and fitness thing, was heading the wrong way by the time I did the Sheffield ride, but still reasonably ride fit, and by the next Ditchling I couldn't make it up at all. It's kind of what happens when you put back on the 56lbs you've lost and then add an extra 7lbs for good measure  The top I wore on the Strines ride wouldn't physically fit on to me right now.

But lets not make this about me, let's abuse that complete tosspot 3BM, I find that much more fun


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It can't be that bad, I made it!


Piece of piss then


----------



## gbs (21 Jul 2011)

[White Downs is steeper, but do-able. Friday Street is just wrong - I've never made it up that sucker.
[/quote]

Dellers, do you mean Sheephouse Lane that runs S from Wotton? It merits << on the OS but RidewithGPS makes it look innocuous and MemoryMap suggest 50m ascent in 1km of ride. 

As for DB: I think it deserves respect from us hackers. I first drove up and was horrified by its seeming endlessness. I have ridden it 4 times - never failed but have always been relieved/pleased to see the top. On the FNRttC last year there was a girl who simply sprinted up. She seemed surprised when I congratulated her at the top - who was she?

As for DD: no comparison, it is, IMO, only a drag with the steepest part in the town. There is nice park with cafe on LHS if you are weary.

CORRECTION; I now see that in the last km or so there is a 15% ramp (according to ridewith gps). I avoided that last month by taking the R fork towards Saddlescombe. Nontheless I still feel that BD is a significantly harder climb.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2011)

What we need is a new scale for hill comparisons, a bit like Burgernomics (how long people in different parts of the world neeed to work before they can afford a Big Mac).

I nominate the unit of this scale to be: The Ditchling.

Then we simply argue/disagree come to some random agreement on how other hills rate in comparison, twice as hard = 2 Ditchlings, half as hard, 0.5 Ditchlings and so on.
Ventoux has alredy been estimated at around 14 Ditchlings under standard conditions*). 

So rate away!

I reckon White Horse hill/Dragon hill to be 0.9 Ditchlings, it's not quite as long but notably steeper for the first half, the second half is easier. Scenery wise it's close also to Ditchling and has an 'alpine climb' feel to it's second half.


*Whatever they are ....


----------



## Chris.IOW (22 Jul 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> What we need is a new scale for hill comparisons, a bit like Burgernomics (how long people in different parts of the world neeed to work before they can afford a Big Mac).
> 
> I nominate the unit of this scale to be: The Ditchling





I like this idea, obviously until I conquer Ditchling in a couple of weeks time I have no frame of reference to start rating hills.

What would be the deciding factor though, steepness, length, overall experience.

I reckon we could start a whole new industry rating hills!


----------



## dodgy (22 Jul 2011)

Climbbybike already have a few rating systems in use, nothing as simple as 'the ditchling' though.

http://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?Col=Ditchling&qryMountainID=10512

They rightly rate Ditchling as easy.


----------



## User482 (22 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Shame about Ditchling drivers, who are arguably the most po-faced miserabilists on the planet. Cheer the f**k up, FFS!



Ain't that the truth! On the plus side, standing at the top, taking in the view, and berating the face-looking-like-a-slapped-arse feckers is a very pleasant way to spend some time early on a aturday morning.

My advice to anyone who isn't confident in their climbing ability is to fit low ratio gears. Pootling up in a granny gear is much, much easier than walking.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> What we need is a new scale for hill comparisons, a bit like Burgernomics (how long people in different parts of the world neeed to work before they can afford a Big Mac).
> 
> I nominate the unit of this scale to be: The Ditchling.
> 
> ...




Good work Fabbers 

Meanest hill near me is Whichford Hill, which is quite spiteful. See if I can find out the details and give it 'The Ditch'


----------



## heliphil (22 Jul 2011)

having done Ditchling a few times plus a few BIG mountains in the Alps, the hardest hill I have done was a quick sprint up the 1 in 3 /4 in Polzeath in Cornwall, it felt really hard but only for a minute or so - It took me 3 hours to ride up the Timmelsjoch last summer but I was not puffing and panting so much.... 

So - its really difficult to compare hills.....

Equally my 14yr old daughter made most adults look a bit silly going up Ditchling two years ago but she's light and swims 10+ hours a week....


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2011)

marinyork said:


> See above .
> 
> Surprise view is not quite as big and not as steep. Baslow hill is a different hill classification to the beacon, it isn't that steep though.




Ta...


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2011)

Speed bump !


----------



## The Jayler (24 Jul 2011)

I'm doing this hill on the Haywards Heath howler next month. Should add a kick to the other 93 miles.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2011)

My 53 year old wife does it 2 or 3 times a week on her commute with a pannier full of stuff. A nice climb but no Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## Old Walrus (25 Jul 2011)

If you are in the area and want another bit of fun pop a little further east and take a 'quick' spin up Streat Hill Bostal (starts opposite the junction of the B2116 and Streat Lane). It's a farm road leading to the top of the South Downs, starts steep, gets steeper and throws a speed sapping hairpin into the equation just when you don't want one.

At the top you join the South Downs Way so either have suitable tyres or gird the loins for an interesting return back down to the main road, be warned there is no run out at the bottom.


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jul 2011)

I made it up on a fixie with 49-18 gearing and didn't have to stop... it's not that hard...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jul 2011)

rich p said:


> My 53 year old wife does it 2 or 3 times a week on her commute with a pannier full of stuff. A nice climb but no Alpe d'Huez.


Rich - nobody is going to believe that Terry is 53!

I do mean Sheephouse Lane, which, for reasons that I cannot possibly fathom is called 'Friday Street' by the locals. There's a twenty metre rise at 1 in 4.

Other North Downs toughies 

- White Hill Lane going up to Caterham - this is a particularly annoying item because, having thrown yourself up a 1 in 5 (I'd have walked if my then new SPD-Rs had let me) you come to a pub garden at the top, full of Range Rover driving oiks. 0.62 Ditchlings. 

- Barr Hurst Lane near Ewhurst which goes up about 110 metres with a short stretch labelled 21%. 0.66 Ditchlings, but it is a beautiful ride.


----------



## funnymummy (25 Jul 2011)

Old Walrus said:


> If you are in the area and want another bit of fun pop a little further east and take a 'quick' spin up Streat Hill Bostal (starts opposite the junction of the B2116 and Streat Lane). It's a farm road leading to the top of the South Downs, starts steep, gets steeper and throws a speed sapping hairpin into the equation just when you don't want one.
> 
> At the top you join the South Downs Way so either have suitable tyres or gird the loins for an interesting return back down to the main road, be warned there is no run out at the bottom.



#3 flies up that one, I walked it - In my defence I did have 8 stone of child & trailer on the back on me


----------



## brockers (25 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Other North Downs toughies
> 
> - White Hill Lane going up to Caterham... 0.62 Ditchlings.
> 
> - Barr Hurst Lane near Ewhurst... 0.66 Ditchlings, but it is a beautiful ride.



I think I'll adopt that as a unit of measurement, though I might revert to fractions of the imperial unit 'Toys' when on my steel bike.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Rich - nobody is going to believe that Terry is 53!




It's true but she has had a tough life putting up with me Dell


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2011)

What does Pebblecombe hill on the N.Downs rate. Recall it's booth steep and long, but my aged memory plays tricks.


----------



## zigzag (25 Jul 2011)

can't believe there are seven pages discussed about one hill  i went up the hill three times during last month - each time different way. the easiest and slowest way was to spin up in low gear, like i did yesterday. if you feel energetic, faster is to grind up in higher gear (42/22 in my case). one must not forget to look around - beautiful views when approaching the top.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jul 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> What does Pebblecombe hill on the N.Downs rate. Recall it's booth steep and long, but my aged memory plays tricks.


0.2 Ditchlings. It's actually a trickier proposition going down


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> 0.2 Ditchlings. It's actually a trickier proposition going down


Well I never, recall 3 of us having to manually assist the proto-MrsFF's 850 mini up that hill on one occasion.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Rich - nobody is going to believe that Terry is 53!



Beat me to that one!



dellzeqq said:


> I do mean Sheephouse Lane, which, for reasons that I cannot possibly fathom is called 'Friday Street' by the locals. There's a twenty metre rise at 1 in 4.
> 
> Other North Downs toughies
> 
> ...



The one that I had to walk up (after leaving your place with a stash of Fridays jerseys in the saddlebag the other day, as it happens) was Downe Road, approaching Cudham. It has two chevrons and it deserves them. It was the first time I'd had to get off and walk since primary school, so it was not done lightly but - on 44x16 - I couldn't make it.

I then had to get off two more times, on lesser hills but when I was more tired:
- Tandridgehill Road, coming back over the M25 and up the ridge. No chevrons but long. Probably ok when fresher.
- Slines Oak Road, near Warlingham. One chevron, I was even more tired by then.

I was then pleased to make it back over Crystal Palace as, at the end of the afternoon, that was by no means a tap in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> ...after leaving your place with a stash of Fridays jerseys in the saddlebag the other day...



Did Dell know, just asking like?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Beat me to that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a bitch of a hill. It's not long but steep (just over 25%) and on a turn, with cars coming from your right as you go up. And at the bottom a couple of rather large bike hating dogs.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> That is a bitch of a hill. It's not long but steep (just over 25%) and on a turn, with cars coming from your right as you go up.



Yes; thinking back, the final bit was hard enough even to walk up. I thought I might have to crawl!


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did Dell know, just asking like?



Shhh! Don't tell anyone!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2011)

Here you go Frank.. just to refresh your memory..


----------



## JonnyBlade (27 Jul 2011)

Beacon hill (Whites walk?) 
Old Winchester Hill
Butser Hill
Portchester Lane
Crooked Man Walk

These are nice little climbs in Hampshire


----------



## PpPete (27 Jul 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> Beacon hill (Whites walk?)
> Old Winchester Hill
> Butser Hill
> Portchester Lane
> ...



Blissford Hill is "fun" too - over Fordingbridge way. A gentle little rise to sap any speed you might want to carry in to.... a short stretch of 25%.

Difficult to rate it in terms of Ditchling units because it's so short.


----------



## PpPete (27 Jul 2011)

The infamous "Struggle" from Ambleside to the top of the Kirkstone Pass rates about 5 Ditchlings, maybe 6.


----------



## JonnyBlade (27 Jul 2011)

PpPete said:


> Blissford Hill is "fun" too - over Fordingbridge way. A gentle little rise to sap any speed you might want to carry in to.... a short stretch of 25%.
> 
> Difficult to rate it in terms of Ditchling units because it's so short.



Pete,

Do you have any directions for those? I would like to have a crack


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did Dell know, just asking like?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well I never, recall 3 of us having to manually assist the proto-MrsFF's 850 mini up that hill on one occasion.


yeah, right. Courtship ritual. She got her man.........


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Here you go Frank.. just to refresh your memory..


you see, that's a funny thing. I have no trouble at all with that hill, 39/21 notwithstanding. I just take a bit of a run-up, and whizz up, barely pausing for breath.


----------



## Chris.IOW (27 Jul 2011)

PpPete said:


> Blissford Hill is "fun" too - over Fordingbridge way. A gentle little rise to sap any speed you might want to carry in to.... a short stretch of 25%.



I did enjoy Blissford earlier this year. Got to the top okay and turned round just in time to see my sister get taken out by a bloke on a fixie who had run out of steam and just went sideways! 

Butser hill was another favourite of this year so far!


----------



## PpPete (27 Jul 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> Pete,
> 
> Do you have any directions for those? I would like to have a crack



Grid Reference SU172133
From Brook (just off J1 of M27) follow signs for Fordingbridge. After Godshill there is a turning on left for Blissford.
There is a car park just to the SE which overlooks the forest - on a road that avoids the steep section.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> you see, that's a funny thing. I have no trouble at all with that hill, 39/21 notwithstanding. I just take a bit of a run-up, and whizz up, barely pausing for breath.




Thanks Ian - that's the one! The pictures made it come flooding back. 
If I attempt it again it will most certainly be with gears...


----------



## JonnyBlade (27 Jul 2011)

PpPete said:


> Grid Reference SU172133
> From Brook (just off J1 of M27) follow signs for Fordingbridge. After Godshill there is a turning on left for Blissford.
> There is a car park just to the SE which overlooks the forest - on a road that avoids the steep section.



Very kind of you Sir


----------



## Smurfy (19 Aug 2011)

Ditchling isn't really so bad, although I can understand why a novice might find it difficult coming at the end of a long ride. For more regular cyclists, the biggest problem is the repeated changes in gradient, it's difficult to get a good rhythm going.

A useful tip for those going in the opposite direction is to wait until just before the next car comes before starting your descent. Trust me, you'll be able to go a good deal quicker down all the little drop-offs and bends than most drivers. Following a car is a very frustrating and boring experience, I know, I've tried it a couple of times, the gradient is sufficient to overtake, but the bends make it too dangerous.


----------



## Hutch 75 (19 Aug 2011)

Just remembered Downe Road is on the London to Hastings run next weekend, gulp. Did it last year and had to get off, have gone back since and conquered my demons, but the L2H is a real lumpy run anyway. Anyone on here doing it ?


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> indeed - ... which is the toughest ascent on LEJoG and it's way tougher than anything we came across in the West Pennines going from Bury to Blackburn.



Being based rather near Bury for the last ten years I can assure you that there is some tough ascents if you deviate. If you pick as LEJoG route I'm not surprised you would logically take a direct approach through the area and not incorporate the tougher sections.

OK anyone able to throw up a profile then as I'm sure the Rake would top it and that is between Bury and Blackburn?


----------



## bianchiblue (1 Sep 2011)

It can't be too bad if I can haul my 95kgs up it easily (but not quickly!) enough... Low gears though - 30 x 25/23/21 depending on which section but I've done it OK on my old standard double 39 x 21 too.

The Bostal road from Steyning is harder I think, 17% for a lot of it, can't see me being able to "spin" up that anytime soon - it's a right grinder!!


----------

